# simple beary arts - 1/3 {open}



## Beary (Nov 26, 2014)

Spoiler: samples (oldest to newest)








































This thread is for curing my boredom and for fun.
If you like my arts, feel free to suggest stuffs. I know I'm not the best, but practice has been scientifically proven to help.
Rudeness is NOT OKAY.
Constructive criticism is okay.

I don't usually color my drawings. Just warning you.
I do : Mayors, OCs ( as long as they aren't too complicated ), FL characters, etc.


Order Form


```
[B]What :
Ref :
Colored? ( I'm bad ) :
Headshot/FullBody? :
Other :[/B]
```

Slots :

1 R-Cookies post
2 
3 
Order is not determind by slot, I can remember who's is next so don't flip out, okay?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 26, 2014)

Aww qt!

Could you do an Umbreon? Man?


----------



## nard (Nov 26, 2014)

i don't color my drawings either


we're like siblings

but closer


----------



## Fossildude747 (Nov 26, 2014)

Very nice drawing. Better than anything I could draw, I am wondering if you could maybe help me with drawing? I have always wanted to be able to draw well but never had the talent!

Also, could you draw a human treecko?


----------



## Jawile (Nov 26, 2014)

i hardly ever color drawings
its like
you could be...
my _girlfriend_

we hav so much in common


----------



## Capella (Nov 26, 2014)

Jawile said:


> i hardly ever color drawings
> its like
> you could be...
> my _girlfriend_
> ...


excuse me 

anyways cute drawing =)


----------



## Beary (Nov 26, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Aww qt!
> 
> Could you do an Umbreon? Man?



AYE 
I love Umbreon omg
but can it be a girl



Fuzzling said:


> i don't color my drawings either
> 
> 
> we're like siblings
> ...



are you implying something

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fossildude747 said:


> Very nice drawing. Better than anything I could draw, I am wondering if you could maybe help me with drawing? I have always wanted to be able to draw well but never had the talent!
> 
> Also, could you draw a human treecko?



AYE



Jawile said:


> i hardly ever color drawings
> its like
> you could be...
> my _girlfriend_
> ...



yeah because I totally am not already


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 26, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Aww qt!
> 
> Could you do an Umbreon? Man?



YESSS DEFINITELY DRAW UMBREON...*clears throat* excuse me, I mean may you please draw umbreon? xD


----------



## Aradai (Nov 26, 2014)

omg draw a jirachi for me pls beary ur art is cute as hell


----------



## Beary (Nov 26, 2014)

YOU SAID YOU WANTED AN UMBREON
WELL YOU GOT ONE
This is my favorite omfg


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 26, 2014)

Beary said:


> YOU SAID YOU WANTED AN UMBREON
> WELL YOU GOT ONE
> This is my favorite omfg



HOLY S*** THAT IS ADORABLE. Ahh umbreon is the best x3


----------



## Beary (Nov 26, 2014)

katiegurl1223 said:


> HOLY S*** THAT IS ADORABLE. Ahh umbreon is the best x3



me heart just exploded into rainbows
THANK YOU 
<3


----------



## Naiad (Nov 26, 2014)

u and jason should just move in with each other already smh


SO YEAH CUTE


----------



## Beary (Nov 26, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> u and jason should just move in with each other already smh
> 
> 
> SO YEAH CUTE



wut

THANK YOU LAF SENPAI


----------



## Naiad (Nov 26, 2014)

Beary said:


> wut
> 
> THANK YOU LAF SENPAI




OH COOL IM A SENPAI NOW
i need to finally make an art thread I've been putting this off for awhile


----------



## Beary (Nov 26, 2014)

my art is going downhill time to take a break


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 26, 2014)

You should do an umbreon couple /-\


----------



## Beary (Nov 27, 2014)

Jirachiiii


----------



## Beary (Nov 27, 2014)

Bumpy


----------



## Aradai (Nov 27, 2014)

Beary said:


> Jirachiiii
> 
> View attachment 75791



omg that is cute as hell
how do u do this


----------



## Beary (Nov 27, 2014)

Aradai said:


> omg that is cute as hell
> how do u do this



with mah fingersss
that sounded better in my head
Thank you <3


----------



## Beary (Nov 27, 2014)

Bumpy.
artists help
how do you color so prettyyy


----------



## unintentional (Nov 27, 2014)

Can you maybe draw my mayor


----------



## Beary (Dec 4, 2014)

So I doodled.


Spoiler











I'm sorry I never got around to doing your mayor, saint.


----------



## nard (Dec 4, 2014)

DRAW SALIR


----------



## Hikari (Dec 4, 2014)

Can you draw Xion from Kingdom Hearts please?


----------



## Naiad (Dec 4, 2014)

Draw bae

I mean uh

A puppy


----------



## toxapex (Dec 4, 2014)

Draw Goombella bc damnit that game is stuck in my mind again


----------



## Beary (Dec 4, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> DRAW SALIR



DENIED
ALREADY DRAWN



Hikari said:


> Can you draw Xion from Kingdom Hearts please?


um
I can't 
draw guys
but ok


----------



## unintentional (Dec 4, 2014)

Beary said:


> I can't
> draw guys
> but ok



Also, don't sweat not drawing my mayor c:

I thought xion was a girl?  Wasn't she made from S̶o̶r̶a̶'̶s̶ Roxas' memories?


----------



## Beary (Dec 4, 2014)

Saint_Jimmy said:


> Also, don't sweat not drawing my mayor c:
> 
> I thought xion was a girl?  Wasn't she made from S̶o̶r̶a̶'̶s̶ Roxas' memories?



oops
I
knew that


----------



## kesttang (Dec 5, 2014)

Ha, I really like your style. Doodling is fun. What about Sableye?


----------



## Mango (Dec 5, 2014)

can you please try drawing with a thicker brush omh


----------



## Beary (Dec 5, 2014)

kesttang said:


> Ha, I really like your style. Doodling is fun. What about Sableye?



Sure. I'll draw im' later.



Mango said:


> can you please try drawing with a thicker brush omh



Um.
That's my decision.


----------



## unintentional (Dec 5, 2014)

Beary said:


> Um.
> That's my decision.



(s)he was offering a suggestion.


----------



## Beary (Dec 5, 2014)

Saint_Jimmy said:


> (s)he was offering a suggestion.



It seemed like they were criticizing me, sorry.


----------



## kesttang (Dec 6, 2014)

Bump for awesomeness.


----------



## Mango (Dec 6, 2014)

we can hardly see the drawing when its so thin, and on top of a solid white background its really hard to see the drawing, so try coloring it in or using a thicker brush


----------



## Beary (Dec 13, 2014)

um.
uh.
*shoves stuff in face*


Spoiler: stuff






yes I know Ispelled inventor wrong


----------



## nard (Dec 13, 2014)

Beary said:


> um.
> uh.
> *shoves stuff in face*
> 
> ...



bootiful


draw me an avatar


----------



## Beary (Dec 13, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> bootiful
> 
> 
> draw me an avatar



ty but
specify please ;-;


----------



## Beary (Dec 13, 2014)

Bumpie.


----------



## Beary (Dec 14, 2014)

Boo. Added new arts to the OP.


----------



## nard (Dec 14, 2014)

draw...

_a bear_


----------



## Naiad (Dec 14, 2014)

draw all the baes


----------



## toxapex (Dec 14, 2014)

dRAW PAPER MARIoO


----------



## Beary (Dec 14, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> draw...
> 
> _a bear_



Aye



Lafiel said:


> draw all the baes



Specify



tokayseye said:


> dRAW PAPER MARIoO



AYEEEE


----------



## kesttang (Dec 19, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Beary (Dec 19, 2014)

The ones my friends request, I post somewhere separate, so don't worryyy owo


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

are you open for requests?


----------



## soki (Dec 19, 2014)

very cutee o v o


----------



## Beary (Dec 19, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> are you open for requests?



Yesh



soki said:


> very cutee o v o



ty dear <3


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

oh that's great! can you please draw Wolfgang for me? :'D


----------



## Beary (Dec 19, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> oh that's great! can you please draw Wolfgang for me? :'D



Sure. I've never drawn a wolf before, but I'll try? ; u ;


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 19, 2014)

Can you draw Raphemisa? Pls include milkshakes XD


----------



## Beary (Dec 19, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> oh that's great! can you please draw Wolfgang for me? :'D









//silently puts in mainbox
//SPRINTS AWAYYY

- - - Post Merge - - -



FoxWolf64 said:


> Can you draw Raphemisa? Pls include milkshakes XD



Sure
tomorrow because I am tired from drawing wolfie


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> //silently puts in mainbox
> //SPRINTS AWAYYY
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



KK XD


----------



## Beary (Dec 19, 2014)

Bump. Added slots 8D


----------



## Hikari (Dec 19, 2014)

Could you draw Ness from Eartbound for me, please?


----------



## Beary (Dec 19, 2014)

Hikari said:


> Could you draw Ness from Eartbound for me, please?







Sorry if it's rushed ; u ;


----------



## Hikari (Dec 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> Sorry if it's rushed ; u ;



OMG ITS SO ADORABLE

I LOVE IT

THANK YOU SO MUCH <3


----------



## Beary (Dec 20, 2014)

Hikari said:


> OMG ITS SO ADORABLE
> 
> I LOVE IT
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH <3



THANKS for promoting me!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> //silently puts in mainbox
> //SPRINTS AWAYYY
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



HOLY FUZZY MUFFINZ! I lurvs it!! :'D


----------



## Beary (Dec 20, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> HOLY FUZZY MUFFINZ! I lurvs it!! :'D



I'm glad ; U ;


----------



## Beary (Dec 20, 2014)

@FoxWolf



Hope you like it ; u ;


----------



## Praesilith (Dec 20, 2014)

Can you please draw my mayor? I have no art yet haha.
ref


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 20, 2014)

wINKS 

Can I request you draw hatsune miku? 8D


----------



## Beary (Dec 20, 2014)

Praesilith said:


> Can you please draw my mayor? I have no art yet haha.
> ref



Yep, will do.



lynn105 said:


> wINKS
> 
> Can I request you draw hatsune miku? 8D



Will do!


----------



## Praesilith (Dec 20, 2014)

Thank you! :3


----------



## Beary (Dec 20, 2014)

Praesilith said:


> Thank you! :3





Spoiler: hello I finished


----------



## Praesilith (Dec 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> Spoiler: hello I finished
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 77931



Aw, it's so cute! Thank you! c:


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> @FoxWolf
> 
> View attachment 77924
> 
> Hope you like it ; u ;



UMG
THIS IS AMAZINNNGGGGG
TYSM


----------



## Beary (Dec 20, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> UMG
> THIS IS AMAZINNNGGGGG
> TYSM



I'm very happy you like it ; u ;


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

can I ask for another one? I'd really love a pic of Lobo


----------



## Beary (Dec 20, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> can I ask for another one? I'd really love a pic of Lobo



Sure. I may not be able to get to it today, though.


----------



## a potato (Dec 20, 2014)

Could you draw Jack Skellington? :O


----------



## Beary (Dec 20, 2014)

a potato said:


> Could you draw Jack Skellington? :O



No more slots rn, but I'll add you when a space opens up c:


----------



## Ashtot (Dec 20, 2014)

Hey, just wanted to say that these are v cute!


----------



## Beary (Dec 20, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> Hey, just wanted to say that these are v cute!



Thanks Ashbutt. >u>


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 20, 2014)

It would be beary nice of you if you draw Squirtle.


----------



## Beary (Dec 20, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> It would be beary nice of you if you draw Squirtle.



Slots are full, but I'll keep this in mind.

*UPDATE:* Order form added to OP.


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> Slots are full, but I'll keep this in mind.
> 
> *UPDATE:* Order form added to OP.



Don't worry, I only wanted to make the joke


----------



## Beary (Dec 20, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> Don't worry, I only wanted to make the joke



Pfff, okay.

@Lynn



Spoiler: I AM SO HAPPY WITH THIS ONE OMG


----------



## Beary (Dec 20, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## Hikari (Dec 20, 2014)

Your drawings look amazing Beary!

Free Bump <3


----------



## Beary (Dec 20, 2014)

@R-Cookies : Lobo



Spoiler: Lobo


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 20, 2014)

aw so cuuuuuute
*What :* my oc
*Ref :* x
*Colored? ( I'm bad ) :* if you want
*Headshot/FullBody? :* Full body pls c:


----------



## Beary (Dec 20, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> aw so cuuuuuute
> *What :* my oc
> *Ref :* x
> *Colored? ( I'm bad ) :* if you want
> *Headshot/FullBody? :* Full body pls c:



Accepted. I'll start work on it now <33


----------



## Truffle (Dec 20, 2014)

Love the art!

*What:* My AC Mayor.
*Ref:*


Spoiler: Here



...


*Colored? ( I'm bad ) :* Only the eyes
*Headshot/FullBody?:* Fullbody!
*Other:* Nope


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> Sure. I may not be able to get to it today, though.



oh sure! take your time~
just vm me when ur done, k? :'D


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

What : my mayor
Ref : x
Colored? ( I'm bad ) : yes
Headshot/FullBody? : FullBody

clothes: santa boots
cat cap

heres my dress ref http://oi58.tinypic.com/30a3ntf.jpg

can you draw her with blue eyes


----------



## Beary (Dec 20, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> What : my mayor
> Ref : x
> Colored? ( I'm bad ) : yes
> Headshot/FullBody? : FullBody
> ...



I need a better ref picture than that.

@Emma : OC



Spoiler: OC


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> I need a better ref picture than that.



which one


----------



## Beary (Dec 20, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> which one



I prefer a picture of what I need to draw, 
like with all the articles of clothing you want on your mayor on your mayor in the ref. I get a better result, and it's easier.
Basically, take a single picture.


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> I prefer a picture of what I need to draw,
> like with all the articles of clothing you want on your mayor on your mayor in the ref. I get a better result, and it's easier.
> Basically, take a single picture.



http://oi58.tinypic.com/n4a9ut.jpg

as I said can you make sure she has blue eyes 
and can you upload the final product on tinypic not imgur

thanks


----------



## Beary (Dec 20, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> http://oi58.tinypic.com/n4a9ut.jpg
> 
> as I said can you make sure she has blue eyes
> and can you upload the final product on tinypic not imgur
> ...



I only use imgur.
But I'll draw it.


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> I only use imgur.
> But I'll draw it.



okay


----------



## Beary (Dec 20, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> Bump.





Truffle said:


> Love the art!
> 
> *What:* My AC Mayor.
> *Ref:*
> ...



I think you forgot one


----------



## MindlessPatch (Dec 20, 2014)

Feel free to draw my mayor ^^

What : My mayor~
Ref : 



Spoiler: Ref






Colored? ( I'm bad ) : No colour is fine
Headshot/FullBody? : You can pick ^^
Other : Preferably no glasses but you can decide


----------



## Beary (Dec 20, 2014)

Truffle said:


> Love the art!
> 
> *What:* My AC Mayor.
> *Ref:*
> ...



Sorry I missed yours before. Accepted.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MindlessPatch said:


> Feel free to draw my mayor ^^
> 
> What : My mayor~
> Ref :
> ...



I'll accept yours as of I missed someone's request a while back and hadn't not updated the title, so it wasn't really fair.


----------



## Beary (Dec 20, 2014)

@Gamercat - Mayor FB



Spoiler: Mayor












*Slots upgraded to three.
VM notification added. When your drawing is done, you will be linked to the post it is posted on. *

Edit: Done for today. Will be back tomorrow.


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> @Gamercat - Mayor FB
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg thanks maddy


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> Pfff, okay.
> 
> @Lynn
> 
> ...




AHHHHH MADDY THIS IS ADORABLE THANK YOU FOR DOING MY REQUEST YOU GOT ALL THE DETAILS AND EVERYTHING OMGM <33333


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 21, 2014)

Beary said:


> @Emma : OC
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OC



ahhhh omg tysm ;w; he's so cuuuuuuuute


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

Beary said:


> @R-Cookies : Lobo
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lobo



OMG!!! this is just so adorable so cute me lurvs!!! *0*


----------



## nard (Dec 21, 2014)

What : OC
Ref : huhuhu Credit to Nanobyte for the art!
Colored? ( I'm bad ) : I would like it, but you can decide!
Headshot/FullBody? : I don't really care, you choose
Other : slay


----------



## Beary (Dec 21, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> AHHHHH MADDY THIS IS ADORABLE THANK YOU FOR DOING MY REQUEST YOU GOT ALL THE DETAILS AND EVERYTHING OMGM <33333



<3333



emmatheweirdo said:


> ahhhh omg tysm ;w; he's so cuuuuuuuute



You are very welcome ;U;



R-Cookies said:


> OMG!!! this is just so adorable so cute me lurvs!!! *0*



Yay!



Fuzzling said:


> What : OC
> Ref : huhuhu Credit to Nanobyte for the art!
> Colored? ( I'm bad ) : I would like it, but you can decide!
> Headshot/FullBody? : I don't really care, you choose
> Other : slay



Okie doke.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

um, may I ask for another one? hope it's not rude XP

I would love a pic of Bruce, would be nice to see you drawing deer


----------



## Beary (Dec 21, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> um, may I ask for another one? hope it's not rude XP
> 
> I would love a pic of Bruce, would be nice to see you drawing deer



No slots are open, please request once one has opened.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

Beary said:


> No slots are open, please request once one has opened.



sure thing, girlfriend~
thank you :3


----------



## Beary (Dec 22, 2014)

I apologize that I have not been drawing for the past few days. Holidays are hectic, so I haven't been able to find any time.
I'll be sure to get these done, no worries!


----------



## Beary (Dec 22, 2014)

ayyy I finished



Spoiler: Truffle - Mayor FB













Spoiler: Mindless - Mayor HS













Spoiler: Fuzzling - OC


----------



## MindlessPatch (Dec 22, 2014)

Thank you so much!! She looks adorable!


----------



## a potato (Dec 22, 2014)

Beary said:


> No more slots rn, but I'll add you when a space opens up c:



 Thanks!


----------



## Beary (Dec 22, 2014)

a potato said:


> Thanks!



There's slots now... 
Im too tired to find your post can you quote it please ;u;


----------



## Truffle (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks Beary! I love it.


----------



## Yui Z (Dec 23, 2014)

These are very cute!


----------



## Beary (Dec 26, 2014)

Bump, I'm still here ;-;


----------



## Rasha (Dec 26, 2014)

well, since you're open, can I ask for a pic of Bruce? I hope it's not too much


----------



## Beary (Dec 26, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> well, since you're open, can I ask for a pic of Bruce? I hope it's not too much
> View attachment 78518



No problem. I'll start on this as soon as I have time.


----------



## Beary (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## ChatLoggingBot (Jan 19, 2015)

What : My Mayor
Ref : http://oi57.tinypic.com/16kvwxz.jpg
Colored? ( I'm bad ) : Yes
Headshot/FullBody? : FullBody
Other : no


----------

